# Sharp twinges



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi,

I tried to ask this under a similar topic, but it wouldn't let me reply.

I am 14 weeks pg and I have started to get sharp twinges in the last few days.  Should I be worried?

Soulcyster


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

Congratulations on your pregnancy.

The twinges you are having are probably caused by the stretching of ligaments and muscles around the uterus which have never been stretched before...This is totally normal but if concerned see your midwife for some reassurance.

Hope this helps

Jan


----------

